# Metalsucks.net - 21 best metal albums of the 21st Century



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

From Metalsucks.net




> We recently polled a wide array of musicians, managers, publicists, label reps, and writers from within the world of metal to find out what they thought the 21 Best Metal Albums of the 21st Century So Far have been. Eligible albums were released between January 1, 2000 and April 1, 2009. Each panelist turned in a ballot, with their #1 album worth 21 points, their #2 album worth 20 points, and so on and so forth. The ballots are now in and we&#8217;ll be counting down one album a day until we reach #1.




Here is a link to the sites page, it has write ups from various members of the panel about each of the albums as voted by the panel. You can also find out who is on the panel as well by clicking on an article about an album on the list  

21 Best Metal Albums Of The 21st Century&#8230; So Far | MetalSucks

So the list is - 

#1 - Mastodon , Leviathan

#2 - Lamb of God , As the palaces burn

#3 - Opeth , Blackwater Park

#4 - Killswitch Engage , Alive or just breathing

#5 - Coverge, Jane Doe

#6 - Killswitch Engage, The end of heartache

#7 - Lamb of God, Ashes of the wake

#8 - In Flames, Clayman

#9 &#8211; Gojira, From Mars to Sirius

#10 &#8211; Opeth, Ghost Reveries

#11 &#8211; Deftones, White Pony

#12 &#8211; Tool, Lateralus

#13 &#8211; Mastodon, Blood Mountain

#14 &#8211; System of a Down, Toxicity

#15 &#8211; Nachtmystium, Assassins: Black Meddle, Part 1

#16 &#8211; Machine Head, The Blackening

#17 &#8211; Hatebreed, Perseverance

#18 &#8211; Lamb of God, New American Gospel

#19 &#8211; Mastodon, Remission

#20 &#8211; Shadows Fall, The War Within

#21 &#8211; Slipknot, Vol. 3: The Subliminal Verses

I will keep coming back and adding to the list when the next album is announced, or if i drop the ball just go to the above link

So what do you guys think of the list so far? Remember, its not best metal albums of all time, just the 21st century 

Enjoy


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought they were supposed to be proud kvlter-than-thou elitists. Looking at that list shows me just how wrong I was


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I thought they were supposed to be proud kvlter-than-thou elitists. Looking at that list shows me just how wrong I was


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 25, 2009)

At least they picked one of the GOOD In Flames albums.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what is considered number 1 by the panel


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 25, 2009)

Clayman is the only thing on there that I think is "OK"...

the rest is not at all to my tastes.

No Symphony X, Iron Maiden, Dark Tranquility, any power metal at all, Therion, Haggard, blah blah blah...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 25, 2009)

Waits for Meshuggah...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2009)

Like Dorian said, not nearly as Kvlt trve grim as i expected


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Waits for Meshuggah...



It would be a massive in justice if they weren't


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 25, 2009)

That list is pretty lame...


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if I agree with this, hopefully the few empty spots will be filled with impressive acts.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 26, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Clayman is the only thing on there that I think is "OK"...
> 
> the rest is not at all to my tastes.
> 
> No Symphony X, Iron Maiden, Dark Tranquility, any power metal at all, Therion, Haggard, blah blah blah...



I mostly agree with this statement


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2009)

well the list fits the name of the site


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 26, 2009)

My, truer-than-thou, list:

1. *Converge* - No Heroes
2. *Between the Buried and Me *- Alaska
3. *Pig Destroyer *- Phantom Limb
4. *The End *- Within Dividia
5. *The Dillinger Escape Plan *- Miss Machine
6. *Behold... the Arctopus *- Skullgrid
7. *Gojira *- The Way of All Flesh
8. *Breather Resist *- Charmer
9. *Trap Them *- Siezures in Barren Praise
10. *Hate Eternal *- I Monarch
11. *Cephalic Carnage *- Anomalies
12. *Agoraphobic Nosebleed *- Frozen Corpse Stuffed with Dope
13. *Behemoth* - Demi-God
14. *Engineer* - The Dregs
15. *The Red Chord *- Clients
16. *Meshuggah* - Nothing
17. *Isis *- Panopticon
18. *Beneath the Massacre *- Mechanics of Dysfunction
19. *The Blood Brothers* - Burn, Piano Island, Burn
20. *Misery Index* - Traitors
21. *Fuck the Facts* - Stigmata High Five

In no specific order

*Mastodon*, *Gojira* and *Deftones* are the only bands I can agree with on that list.

_TJK*


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 26, 2009)

No necrophagist? No Arsis?


----------



## yingmin (Jun 26, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> #10  Opeth, Ghost Reveries
> 
> #18  Lamb of God, New American Gospel
> 
> #20  Shadows Fall, The War Within


None of these are even that band's best album, let alone one of the best of the century. New American Gospel in particular is, in my opinion, Lamb of God's worst. If it weren't for them choosing New American Gospel, I'd think that their whole game is picking a given band's most commercial-sounding album (although I love the fuck out of Clayman).


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 26, 2009)

i like that its all encompassing. maybe not all my first choices but its fair enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

> Opeth, Ghost Reveries
> Mastodon, Remission
> Hatebreed, Perseverance
> Slipknot, Vol. 3: The Subliminal Verses
> Gojira, From Mars to Sirius



I agree with those, but Meshuggah need to feature in there too, as do Scar Symmetry, Symphony X, Textures and Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 26, 2009)

#1: Kalisia - Cybion
#2: Arsis - A Celebration of Guilt
#3: Agalloch - The Mantle

List over. Everyone gets to go home now.


----------



## MFB (Jun 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> None of these are even that band's best album, let alone one of the best of the century. New American Gospel in particular is, in my opinion, Lamb of God's worst. If it weren't for them choosing New American Gospel, I'd think that their whole game is picking a given band's most commercial-sounding album (although I love the fuck out of Clayman).


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 26, 2009)

The people who made that list really don't get out much. Nothing against the bands already listed, but most of them fall under either "bands that people who don't listen to metal think are the most popular metal bands but really aren't" and "bands that probably aren't best classified as metal." I don't mean to bitch, but with all the excellent metal out there that's come out in the past 9 years, is it really necessary to put Mastodon twice, or insist on System of a Down and Deftones while I'm betting dollars-to-donuts that SYL/Devin Townsend and Nevermore don't even make the list?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> The people who made that list really don't get out much. Nothing against the bands already listed, but most of them fall under either "bands that people who don't listen to metal think are the most popular metal bands but really aren't" and "bands that probably aren't best classified as metal." I don't mean to bitch, but with all the excellent metal out there that's come out in the past 9 years, is it really necessary to put Mastodon twice, or insist on System of a Down and Deftones while I'm betting dollars-to-donuts that SYL/Devin Townsend and Nevermore don't even make the list?


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

Where is motherfucking Holographic Universe?  This list is PHUCKING PHAIL!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Where is motherfucking Holographic Universe? This list is PHUCKING PHAIL!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 26, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Where is motherfucking Holographic Universe?  This list is PHUCKING PHAIL!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 26, 2009)

Ensiferum - "Iron" and Beyond Twilight - "For the Love of Art and the Making" desperately need to make this list.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 26, 2009)

'Where is nevermore?'

'Nevermore?'


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nevermore should be #1, SYL #2, Meshuggah #3, Nile #4, and the others replaced by such great acts as Wintersun, GWAR, Down, Crowbar, the Orange Sky, etc.

Ensiferum too, but I honestly prefer Wintersun over Ensiferum.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 26, 2009)

Needs Nevermore, Necrophagist, Dream Theater (Train of Thought is one of the best albums ever ever, including Vacant+Stream of Consciousness, one of the best songs ever ever ), Cynic comeback, 'shuggah and Unexpect.


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 26, 2009)

Apparently Nevermore's material just isn't metal enough compared to White Pony 

(don't get me wrong, I love white pony for what it is, but best metal album of the century...?)


That whole list is a little  and needs a little more .


----------



## deadcricket (Jun 26, 2009)

I fully endorse the failirity of this list.


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

Why did they pick GR for an Opeth album?


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 26, 2009)

Because they probably have never heard Opeth and that title sounded most GRIMz


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 26, 2009)

I tried making a best of; but it was too hard. So I'm just doing a favorites list for the 21st century.

1. Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris
2. Augury - Concealed
3. Gorguts - From Wisdom To Hate
4. Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines
5. Necrophagist - Epitaph
6. Immolation - Close to a World Below
7. !T.O.O.H.! - Rad A Trest
8. Martyr - Warp Zone
9. Meshuggah - I
10. Opeth - Blackwater Park
11. Strapping Young Lad - Alien
12. Anata - The Conductor's Departure
13. Bathory - Nordland
14. Opeth - Deliverance
15. BTBAM - Alaska
16. Tool - Lateralus
17. Rammstein - Mutter
18. Unexpect - In A Flesh Aquarium
19. Decapitated - Winds of Creation
20. Godkiller - The End of the World
21. System of a Down - Toxicity

Man this is so fucking hard. I just realized how most of the stuff I love is pre 2000


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2009)

Needs Emperors Prometheus: The Discipline of Fire & Demise to redeem the list really, preferably on the number one spot IMO.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> None of these are even that band's best album, let alone one of the best of the century. New American Gospel in particular is, in my opinion, Lamb of God's worst. If it weren't for them choosing New American Gospel, I'd think that their whole game is picking a given band's most commercial-sounding album (although I love the fuck out of Clayman).


 
New American Gospel is deffinitely Lamb of God's only album I'll give a bit of credit, but my list would have looked like this

1 Opeth - Blackwater Park
2 Opeth - Blackwater Park
3 Opeth - Blackwater Park
4 Opeth - Blackwater Park
5 Opeth - Blackwater Park
6 Gorod - Process of a New Decline (Just came out, brilliant masterpiece)
7 Opeth - Blackwater Park
8 Necrophagist - Epitaph
9 Opeth - Blackwater Park
10 Opeth - Blackwater Park
11 Gorod - Leading Vision
12 Opeth - Blackwater Park
13 Opeth - Still Life (If they released it in the 21st century instead)
14 Mors Principium Est - The Unborn
15 Opeth - Blackwater Park
16 Between the Buried and Me - Alaska
17 Opeth - Blackwater Park
18 Opeth - Blackwater Park
19 Big L - Lifestyles of da Poor and Dangerous (1995, so what)
20 Opeth - Blackwater Park
21 Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 26, 2009)

pfft... somebody needs to wake up from Opeth-land and realize there are other bands in the world.

Therion - Secret of the Runes
Joe Stump - Speed Metal Messiah
Sonata Arctica - Silence
Adagio - Underworld
Symphony X - The Odyssey
Stratovarius - Elements I
HammerFall - Renegade
Dream Theater - Train of Thought
Rhapsody - Power of the Dragonflame
Dark Tranquility - Damage Done
Andromeda - Extension of the Wish
Angra - Aurora Consurgens
Blind Guardian - A Night at the Opera
Candlemass - Candlemass
Carcass - Heartwork

...I could go on all day


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Jun 26, 2009)

Why is it 21st Century and not just for this decade? It's a little early for lists about the century.



Ghost Reveries is my favorite Opeth album. And Toxicity is the only other album up there I like.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Jun 26, 2009)

The fact that slipknot's on the list proves how bad it.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 26, 2009)

more:

Iron Maiden - Brave New World
Falconer - Chapters From A Vale Forlorn
Exodus - Tempo of the Damned
Evergrey - Recreation Day
Avantasia - The Metal Opera II
Edenbridge - Aphelion
Zero Hour - Metamorphosis
Within Temptation - Mother Earth
White Skull - Public Glory, Secret Agony
Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper
Virgin Steele - Invictus
Twisted Tower Dire - Crest of the Martyrs
Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
Twilightning - Delirium Veil
Spiral Architect - A Skeptic's Universe
Time Requiem - Time Requiem
Sinergy - Suicide By My Side
Shadow Gallery - Legacy
Savatage - Poets and Madmen
Royal Hunt - Eyewitness
Ring of Fire - The Oracle
Pyramaze - Immortal
Pegazus - The Headless Horsemen
Pagan's Mind - Celestial Entrance

Fuck I forgot:

Nightwish - Wishmaster

also forgot:

Iced Earth - Horror Show

and Helloween - Gambling With The Devil

this is hard...

Gamma Ray - No World Order

Jorn Lande and Russel Allen - The Battle
Kamelot - Epica

Lost Horizon - A Flame To The Ground Beneath

Masterplan - Masterplan

Ok I am done. For now. I guess.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Troy, I'm guessing you like power metal?


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

Well you guys already have nu-, -core, and anything br00talz covered so I filled in the gaps.

edit: a lot of those are not power metal in case you don't already know


----------



## Counterspell (Jun 27, 2009)

With the types of bands they seem to be after, I will guess and hope the list gives a mention to some Arch Enemy~

But I also agree the album choices are way off base.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 27, 2009)

I've seen worse, at least they have opeth, tool and mastodon on the list.
I hope mesh makes it on there.


----------



## Joose (Jun 27, 2009)

That list seems very good so far, I'm impressed. The only one that bugs me is Vol 3, it should have been Iowa.

Everything else seems right to me though!


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 27, 2009)

Half of the bands/albums listed aren't even metal...


Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 1. Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris


 YES! Best album this decade bar none. Some of your other choices surprised me given that you like this album.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2009)

Updated original post with #7

Lamb of God make another appearance on the list


----------



## Daoloth (Jun 28, 2009)

WTF!!!!! no Emperor, Meshuggah or Nevermore???


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 29, 2009)

Daoloth said:


> WTF!!!!! no Emperor, Meshuggah or Nevermore???



Not yet anyway

It will be an outrage if Meshuggah doesn't make it on the list at all


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 29, 2009)

TaronKeim said:


> 6. *Behold... the Arctopus *- Skullgrid


You have to be kidding. Behold... the Arctopus are a complete joke of a band.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

Shadows Fall and Machine Head should definitely not be in there.

strange that Mastodon and Lamb of God both have 2 entries... I regard them both as 'good' bands at best.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

I still have no idea how the fuck Nachtmystium made it onto that list amongst all those other bands Did they just tour with Trivium or something?


----------



## liamh (Jun 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You have to be kidding. Behold... the Arctopus are a complete joke of a band.


----------



## elrrek (Jun 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You have to be kidding. Behold... the Arctopus are a complete joke of a band.



To be honest I consider a number of the bands on the list to be a joke and hold Behold the Arctopus in higher regard than them. If B...TA made it onto the list at least it would make it more interesting.


----------



## Joel (Jun 29, 2009)

This list needs more real metal metal and less bands that try to be metal and fail.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe we should make list. We could do it kinda like GOTM with nominations and 2nds etc. and then we narrow it down. Then we could send it to metalsucks and show them what a REAL top 21 list is.


----------



## liamh (Jun 29, 2009)

^Good idea, I've found that people here have a great taste in music.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 29, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> This list needs more real metal metal and less bands that try to be metal and fail.



As much as I don´t agree with the list. Seriously, how can we label what´s real and what isn´t? Isn´t it some kind of personal opinion? This "true metal" thing is really debatable...


----------



## Joel (Jun 29, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> As much as I don´t agree with the list. Seriously, how can we label what´s real and what isn´t? Isn´t it some kind of personal opinion? This "true metal" thing is really debatable...




I know I shouldn't have used the phrase 'real metal' but i'm sure you know what I mean when I say it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2009)

The only thing that list got right was not listing Meshuggah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> The only thing that list got right was not listing Meshuggah.



oh shi he dint!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> oh shi he dint!



what? the last good one came out in 1998.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

well we're all entitled to our opinions.

and mine is that their last good one came out in 2008


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well we're all entitled to our opinions.
> 
> and mine is that their last good one came out in 2008


And mine is that the 2008 record is boring as hell ;p


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 29, 2009)

judas priest and nevermore should be up there


----------



## El Caco (Jun 29, 2009)

liamh said:


> ^Good idea, I've found that people here have a great taste in music.



Why? Because they agree with you? 

I am surprised about the variety of musical tastes here but I think it is funny when people don't agree that the one who like say Machine Head is counted as having bad taste.

I am sure if we had a GOTM style voting thread it wouldn't work because I know a lot of guys like me wouldn't vote, I do not think I should need to validate my choices and I don't care for people critiquing my taste.

BTW my opinion of The Blackening since I mentioned Machine Head is that it is more of the same but since I love what they do it gets a lot of play time here. As much as I love MH and like that album I doubt I would have considered it for a best metal albums list.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 29, 2009)

"managers, publicists, label reps" are on the panel...

come on, were you guys really expecting to see anything really underground/challenging on that list? I was surprised to see Nachtmystium on the list, along with Remission by Mastodon due to its unpolished and raw nature, but these are the people who make mainstream metal what it is. Taking that into account, I'm not very surprised by the rest of the list so far.


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You have to be kidding. Behold... the Arctopus are a complete joke of a band.



What exactly makes them a complete joke of a band?

Having a negative opinion is fine, not explaining why you have it makes you sound like you're either trolling or have an uneducated subjective opinion that no one should give a shit about.

Reasons I like them: I dig structured avant garde music, *Marston* is a genius on _Warr_ guitar, they composed a song in Schoenberg's 12 Tone system and the drumming on *Skullgrid* is among the best I've ever heard when it comes to mixing jazz and metal.

Also, if you look at the bottom of my list - if you actually read through my whole post - they are in no particular order even though they are numbered. I believe *B...TA* should be in the Top 21 but am not entirely sure if they'd be in the Top 10.

_TJK*


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 29, 2009)

some of the comments on that site, including the list itself, inspire some very pessimistic views of humanity.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 29, 2009)

And number 6 is.....


Killswitch Engage - The end of heartache.

This should get some interesting responses


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 29, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Killswitch Engage - The beginning of headache



. Maturity is overrated.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 29, 2009)

^


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> That list is pretty lame...



+1

Killswitch Engage? Deftones? System of a Down?


----------



## cenobile (Jun 29, 2009)

No Meshuggah

No 'Crack The Skye'

No way that list makes sense.

As someone else already posted KsE, Deftones, System...thats defo not my kind of list.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 29, 2009)

If Nevermore, Symphony X and Meshuggah show up in the top five, I will approve of this list.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 29, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> +1
> 
> Killswitch Engage? Deftones? System of a Down?


I saw a "Prog Metal" tab book recently. It featured four bands: Dream Theater (of course), Mastodon (okay), Rush (not really "metal", but I can still see them being in here), and.....Killswitch Engage. The worst part? Killswitch was listed second.

Also, one of the Dream Theater songs they featured was Hollow Years, which is one of the least metal songs they ever did. I'm not convinced that Hal Leonard actually knows what either prog or metal are.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 29, 2009)

How... the FUCK... can a person possibly list KsE as prog metal??


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't mind killswitch at all but prog they are not.

I bet if you asked them they wouldn't even try to say they are prog.

and these lists are retarded... any list for something that completely varies from person to person is retarded.

top 100 sexiest women? beauty in the eye of the beholder ring a bell? Somehow I doubt their #1 will be everyones #1.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 30, 2009)

If The Black Dahlia Murder dont make the list somewhere im going to be out raged to the max. 

Wonder if tomorrows installment can try and muster up some respect


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

I can see how The End of Heartache could be considered prog.

it's not proggy in the traditional sense, but it does have some slightly odd time signatures that are heard in prog.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 30, 2009)

KSE is PROG indeed!
*PRO*blematic & 
*G*irly Metal...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can see how The End of Heartache could be considered prog.
> 
> it's not proggy in the traditional sense, but it does have some slightly odd time signatures that are heard in prog.



So does Master Of Puppets, but I've never heard anyone label that as prog-ish.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

Xaios said:


> So does Master Of Puppets, but I've never heard anyone label that as prog-ish.



I'm not saying it's prog I'm saying I can see how people consider it proggy.

Master of Puppets has odd time signatures?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not saying it's prog I'm saying I can see how people consider it proggy.
> 
> Master of Puppets has odd time signatures?


 
Master of Puppets and ...And Justice For All have some random odd meter bars thrown in but its not like they grooved in odd meters. If I recall, the verse of Master of Puppets has a bar of 5/8 every four bars (the short bar with the two power chord slides). I learned that the frustrating way when I kept fucking up trying to play along with a metronome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't listen to Metallica enough to notice


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 30, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> Master of Puppets and ...And Justice For All have some random odd meter bars thrown in but its not like they grooved in odd meters. If I recall, the verse of Master of Puppets has a bar of 5/8 every four bars (the short bar with the two power chord slides). I learned that the frustrating way when I kept fucking up trying to play along with a metronome.



As far as MoP goes, nah, thats just a fuck up in the notation you see in a lot of tabs. Its a set of 4/4 followed by a bar of 3/4. You see that short bar as a two power chord slides, all 8th notes, but the last note SHOULD be a quarter note, making the bar 3/4. 

Justice, however, does indeed have a bunch.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah AJFA is often considered slightly proggy if for no other reason than the song lengths


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 30, 2009)

And number 5 is Converge - Jane Doe.

Cant really comment on this selection as i haven't heard much of this band at all.

My hope in this list is quickly fading...............not that there was much to begin with


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 30, 2009)

Perhaps they are attempting to gather proof that Metal does indeed suck. With their list they've got me convinced .


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 30, 2009)

^ 

It would seem so


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 1, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> And number 5 is Converge - Jane Doe.
> 
> Cant really comment on this selection as i haven't heard much of this band at all.
> 
> My hope in this list is quickly fading...............not that there was much to begin with



That is the most true thing posted on that entire list.

Converge = 

_TJK*


----------



## yingmin (Jul 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can see how The End of Heartache could be considered prog.
> 
> it's not proggy in the traditional sense, but it does have some slightly odd time signatures that are heard in prog.


I guess I'm just too much of a prog snob, but I find it downright insulting whenever people imply that use of alternate time signatures is all it takes to be considered "prog". I even draw a distinction between bands that are progressive conceptually and bands that are merely "prog" stylistically, and there are still bands that are neither who get lumped in for no good reason.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 1, 2009)

That list was pretty ghey.

If it said '21 best metal albums that got airtime on MTV in the 21st Century', I'd agree.





yingmin said:


> I guess I'm just too much of a prog snob, but I find it downright insulting whenever people imply that use of alternate time signatures is all it takes to be considered "prog". I even draw a distinction between bands that are progressive conceptually and bands that are merely "prog" stylistically, and there are still bands that are neither who get lumped in for no good reason.



I always thought Genesis were prog 

Progressive is such a loose term...


----------



## yingmin (Jul 1, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I always thought Genesis were prog


They absolutely are, or were. They're one of my favorite progressive bands, along with Kansas, King Crimson and Rush.


----------



## trenolds39 (Jul 1, 2009)

I demand there be Behemoth, Arsis, Amon Amarth and Strapping Young Lad on that list at the very least.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 1, 2009)

Now this is really gonna piss people off

Making another appearance.....

#4 - Killswitch Engage , Alive or just breathing


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 1, 2009)

No Trivium yet? They'll probably occupy the remaining 3 spots, or Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jul 1, 2009)

still holding out for This Godless Endeavor!

.... *cries*


----------



## trenolds39 (Jul 1, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Now this is really gonna piss people off
> 
> Making another appearance.....
> 
> #4 - Killswitch Engage , Alive or just breathing



Well now we know St. Anger is in the top 3.


----------



## Harry (Jul 2, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> And number 5 is Converge - Jane Doe.
> 
> Cant really comment on this selection as i haven't heard much of this band at all.
> 
> My hope in this list is quickly fading...............not that there was much to begin with



I absolutely love that album, one of most the defining mathcore/metalcore albums ever.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 2, 2009)

Converge would have a heart attack if they heard you say that.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 2, 2009)

Coming in at number 3 and their second appearance on the list.....

Opeth - Blackwater Park

Opeth being on the list twice doesn't really outrage me like Killswitch being on the list twice


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

Opeth deserve to be on the list twice 

besides, Blackwater Park and Ghost Reveries are great albums! 

now we just need to see obZen at number 2 and Watershed at number 1


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Opeth deserve to be on the list twice
> 
> besides, Blackwater Park is a great album!



This is true


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

ah I edited it since you quoted it man


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah man Obzen for #2 but I would put Meshuggah - Nothing at #1  
I have an unhealthy obsession with album


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

see I don't think I ever really 'got' Nothing.

Perpetual Black Second, Closed Eye Visuals and Straws Pulled At Random are all fucking awesome but the rest are wasted on me, I just feel the other songs are too long, too repetitive and too experimental for my liking.

Obzen on the other hand - every single track makes me do this  no matter where I am


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 2, 2009)

I have nearly crashed my car on several occasions from head banging and air guitaring whilst cranking obzen in my car


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see 'Clayman' on there  Just listened to it at the gym actually - I don't think it'll ever get old

..and Opeth twice? Awesome - 'Blackwater Park' is indeed amazing


----------



## reptillion (Jul 2, 2009)

Gojira's on there. Good enough for me.
If fucking death magnetic is on there though...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I have nearly crashed my car on several occasions from head banging and air guitaring whilst cranking obzen in my car



 That's great.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 2, 2009)

No Cannibal love on this list yetBloodthirst better be 2nd and then Obzen should be first


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 3, 2009)

I don´t really care about Obzen, to be honest. I prefer the Nothing album over it.



Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm glad to see 'Clayman' on there  Just listened to it at the gym actually - I don't think it'll ever get old
> 
> ..and Opeth twice? Awesome - 'Blackwater Park' is indeed amazing



Clayman fucking rocks!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 3, 2009)

I _demand _Meshuggah appear on this list.


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2009)

[email protected] no Pain of salvation- remedy lane
or
Ihsahn-angL


----------



## Luuk (Jul 3, 2009)

No Textures either.. Gotta say, I still love Drawing Circles.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 3, 2009)

Converge? And Jane Doe of all albums? I was a little surprised to see Mastodon's Remission in there, but I was definitely not expecting to see something as raw as Jane Doe on this list. That's awesome.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2009)

That list is shocking. Remission should really have the number 1 spot, but are they seriously going to miss all of Rammstein's and Strapping Young Lad's albums?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 5, 2009)

There's a lot of metal bands putting out good stuff all of the time, so any one of these lists seems irrelevant to me.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 5, 2009)

Why is everyone getting so butthurt from the lack of Meshuggah. I have to agree with Ken. The only reason people like them on here is because they use 8 strings. The reason other people like them is because they have bad taste. 


Esp Griffyn said:


> That list is shocking. Remission should really have the number 1 spot, but are they seriously going to miss all of Rammstein's and Strapping Young Lad's albums?


Rammstein isn't metal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Why is everyone getting so butthurt from the lack of Meshuggah. I have to agree with Ken. The only reason people like them on here is because they use 8 strings. The reason other people like them is because they have bad taste.
> 
> 
> Rammstein isn't metal.



LOL fail 

Rammstein IS metal; And while I do agree that some people on here have bad taste, it's not as bad as the reasoning of your post.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 5, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> The only reason people like them on here is because they use 8 strings. The reason other people like them is because they have bad taste.



So when they didn't use 8 strings, did people only like them because they used 7 strings?

It couldn't be because they're a talented bunch dudes could it 

On another note, I think tomorrow they're going to post the remaining albums all at once. Should be interesting to say the least


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 5, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Rammstein IS metal;


 Do you have ears? Look, they're not even on metal archives, and they even have metalcore (non-metal).


Raoul Duke said:


> So when they didn't use 8 strings, did people only like them because they used 7 strings?


 Might be due to the fact that before they started using 8's, they didn't just chug in Zb, and did some interesting Focus era Cynic tones, and didn't spend the whole song chugging on a string or two. Never cared for them pre-Nothing, but they did have a few interesting songs on DEI, and I can see how some people would like them in that era. I believe most of their popularity on here is for Nothing and beyond, is it not?


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 6, 2009)

Isis- Oceanic/Panopticon
Mastodon- Leviathan
Zozobra- Bird of Prey
The Ocean - Precambrian
High on Fire - this death is communion
Godflesh- Stree Sweeper
Neurosis-....anything
Pelican- The fire in our throats will beckon the thaw


and if i were to choose a Meshuggah, yes it would be a post-nothing album.


----------



## Dunloper (Jul 6, 2009)

This list is horrible. Not to mention that you have one band listed twice. Deftones? Tool? Hatebread? Need I say more?


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Do you have ears? Look, they're not even on metal archives, and they even have metalcore (non-metal)



So you're gonna let a WEBSITE tell you what's metal versus what you yourself said : do you have ears? It's obvious to see they are metal, to be super technical they'd be considered "industrial"

But oh that's right, you read on the internet that they're not metal, how silly of me


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Might be due to the fact that before they started using 8's, they didn't just chug in Zb, and did some interesting Focus era Cynic tones, and didn't spend the whole song chugging on a string or two. Never cared for them pre-Nothing, but they did have a few interesting songs on DEI, and I can see how some people would like them in that era. I believe most of their popularity on here is for Nothing and beyond, is it not?



I would consider it more of a Holdsworth influence before a Cynic one. Anyway, I find your description of post-Chaosphere material proof that you kind of miss the point when it comes to Meshuggah. They're one of just a short list of successful 21st century metal bands that don't flat out suck, give them a closer shot than what your description seems to imply  regardless, I still think they are the only band to so far successfully incorporate the 8th string.

Anyway, IMO the only album that even belongs on that list (and nowhere near #3 btw) is Blackwater Park. That list is made of pure lulz, ignorance, and stupidity.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> So you're gonna let a WEBSITE tell you what's metal versus what you yourself said : do you have ears? It's obvious to see they are metal, to be super technical they'd be considered "industrial"



I wouldnt classify rammstein (or industrial) as metal either, but i am onboard with the fact that rammstein is badass.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> So you're gonna let a WEBSITE tell you what's metal versus what you yourself said : do you have ears? It's obvious to see they are metal, to be super technical they'd be considered "industrial" But oh that's right, you read on the internet that they're not metal, how silly of me


 I used the internet to further back up that they are not metal since it appears you ears have failed you. Not trying to come off as a dick, but its like someone saying Linkin Park is metal or something. It grinds a few gears.


Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I would consider it more of a Holdsworth influence before a Cynic one. Anyway, I find your description of post-Chaosphere material proof that you kind of miss the point when it comes to Meshuggah. They're one of just a short list of successful 21st century metal bands that don't flat out suck, give them a closer shot than what your description seems to imply  regardless, I still think they are the only band to so far successfully incorporate the 8th string. Anyway, IMO the only album that even belongs on that list (and nowhere near #3 btw) is Blackwater Park. That list is made of pure lulz, ignorance, and stupidity.


Meshuggah is the only band that I've had to TRY to like. I never give that opportunity to anything/anyone. Still never did it. Seems like rehashed 90's nu-metal, with almost sarcastic emphasis on the chugging. At times I find it hard to believe they're serious and not just a joke band mocking nu-metal.


Metal Ken said:


> I wouldnt classify rammstein (or industrial) as metal either, but i am onboard with the fact that rammstein is badass.


Agreed. I liked their Mutter era stuff.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 6, 2009)

hatebreed is bad hardcore punk, and i like me some hardcore punk.

"now is the time for me to rise, wipe the shit from my ass, wipe jizz from my eyes"

at least thats how i hear it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 6, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I used the internet to further back up that they are not metal since it appears you ears have failed you. Not trying to come off as a dick, but its like someone saying Linkin Park is metal or something. It grinds a few gears. Meshuggah is the only band that I've had to TRY to like. I never give that opportunity to anything/anyone. Still never did it. Seems like rehashed 90's nu-metal, with almost sarcastic emphasis on the chugging. At times I find it hard to believe they're serious and not just a joke band mocking nu-metal. Agreed. I liked their Mutter era stuff.



I agree with the Linkin Park angle, so many people used to say to me "You like Linkin Park dont you, you're in to metal..." 

As for Meshuggah, you are allowed not to like them  but to say that liking them is for folks with "bad taste" is abit much. It is beter than basically all the bullshit you hear on the radio right? Plus Tomas Haake is animal.

Anyway I think everyone agrees that this list is pretty shabby  . They cant really muster up any sort of respectability with the remaining spots too. Part of me thinks they have just put what albums they like and there never was a panel


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

I reckon the final two will look like this:

#2 Attack Attack! - Someday Came Suddenly

#1 Brokencyde - I'm Not a Fan, But the Kids Like It!


----------



## RazorPlarx (Jul 6, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> No Symphony X, Iron Maiden, Dark Tranquility, any power metal at all, Therion, Haggard, blah blah blah...



21st century metal only i believe


----------



## Meldville (Jul 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I reckon the final two will look like this:
> 
> #2 Attack Attack! - Someday Came Suddenly
> 
> #1 Brokencyde - I'm Not a Fan, But the Kids Like It!



I wouldn't be surprised  Gotta say, this is a pretty sad list.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Why is everyone getting so butthurt from the lack of Meshuggah. I have to agree with Ken. The *only reason people like them on here is because they use 8 strings.* The reason other people like them is because they have bad taste.  Rammstein isn't metal.




I'm sure that's the one and only reason they like meshuggah


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 6, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'm sure that's the one and only reason they like meshuggah



maybe its because they are repetitave and stale?


oh, and also, if rammstein isnt metal then what is it?? its retarted to say its not metal. Is it hard rock? Nope. Rap? nope, hardcore, nope ect.
When theres a guy screaming, heavily distorted guitars, and fucking flame throwers going off around me, its a metal concert, sorry to dissapoint some of you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Why is everyone getting so butthurt from the lack of Meshuggah. I have to agree with Ken. The only reason people like them on here is because they use 8 strings. The reason other people like them is because they have bad taste.
> 
> Rammstein isn't metal.



yep, that's definitely the stupidest post I've ever read in my entire life.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep, that's definitely the stupidest post I've ever read in my entire life.



saying something like that will make you friends quick and end well


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jul 6, 2009)

Two KSE albums in the top 10 is ridiculous.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 6, 2009)

RazorPlarx said:


> 21st century metal only i believe



They've all put out good stuff since 2000.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> saying something like that will make you friends quick and end well



it's poor rationalisation of his own opinion, he should know that.

posting stuff like that is fair game for flaming 

besides, your post wasn't exactly trying to make friends with him either.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's poor rationalisation of his own opinion, he should know that.
> 
> posting stuff like that is fair game for flaming
> 
> besides, your post wasn't exactly trying to make friends with him either.



i ment that being confrontational about something that is very easy to let go of doesnt really make for fun, it makes for bickering back and forth.

and, i'm not sure here, but the guy says that he doesnt like meshuggh and people only like them because they use 8 strings and have no taste, and then i basically give him more options to choose from about them being repetative and stale. Ummmmm.
Not much gets past you there huh


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

you said his statement was retarded 

whatever, I was just saying it was a stupid thing to say that's all.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 6, 2009)

I was adressing everyone that said rammstein isnt metal, not just him


likeing mesh or not is subjective. saying rammstien is metal is a fact.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 6, 2009)

Coming in at number #2

Lamb of God - As the palaces burn

I like Lamb of God but being on the list 3 times is abit much i think


----------



## Variant (Jul 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I reckon the final two will look like this:
> 
> #2 Attack Attack! - Someday Came Suddenly
> 
> #1 Brokencyde - I'm Not a Fan, But the Kids Like It!


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 6, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> As for Meshuggah, you are allowed not to like them  but to say that liking them is for folks with "bad taste" is abit much. It is beter than basically all the bullshit you hear on the radio right? Plus Tomas Haake is animal.


Agreed, except for the classical channel.


7 Strings of Hate said:


> maybe its because they are repetitave and stale?


 This.


7 Strings of Hate said:


> oh, and also, if rammstein isnt metal then what is it?? its retarted to say its not metal. Is it hard rock? Nope. Rap? nope, hardcore, nope ect. When theres a guy screaming, heavily distorted guitars, and fucking flame throwers going off around me, its a metal concert, sorry to dissapoint some of you


 Industrial. There's more than 8 genres these days. Another issue I see these days is people are too offended when you say something isn't metal, like you're demoting them. Not everything has to be metal, to be good.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, lets not all get worked up because so and so doesn't like this band or so and so thinks that band is not metal

Im pretty sure tomorrows final offering will be a let down


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> maybe its because they are repetitave and stale?



That's fair game, but saying everyone only likes them because they use 8's is fairly stupid


----------



## Xanithon (Jul 7, 2009)

some people here are feeding the troll -_-.
anyway, this list is missing ALOT of good stuff - stuff i and others do and don't like.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 7, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I like Lamb of God but being on the list 3 times is abit much i think


 This list is really only worth taking seriously as a "best nu-metal/metalcore albums" list, with a couple oddball choices.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

yingmin said:


> This list is really only worth taking seriously as a "best nu-metal/metalcore albums" list, with a couple oddball choices.



Yeah I think we have all established that this list blows

I dont think Opeth, Masstodon etc (cant be bothered going back to look at the list) deserve the tag "nu-metal/metalcore" though

They're some of the bands I think belong on the list but hey each to his own


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

A better name for the list would be:

21 best metal albums of the 21st century by bands who have merchandise in Hot Topic.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 7, 2009)

So why don't we make are own 'SS.org's 21 best metal albums of the 21st Century'..? *

*


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

you know, that's a good idea. I'll do that right now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still waiting for them to list a metal band....


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Coming in at number 1 and making their 3rd appearance


Drum roll please......



Mastodon - Leviathan



So there you have it, no Meshuggah at all


----------



## El Caco (Jul 7, 2009)

Fuck me, Insane Clown Posse at No1


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw that and was like WTF?!?!

Then i saw the post above it on the main page and realised they were joking but one would be forgiven for thinking they're weren't considering how shabby the list is


----------



## El Caco (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Also i was incorrect, Mastodon are on the list twice not 3

Edit - Ignore that, they are on there 3 times, I should finish my coffee before posting


----------



## El Caco (Jul 7, 2009)

The list isn't that surprising considering who they asked, it's a pop metal list  There is some good albums on that list and some great albums missing, I doubt anyone who listens to Metal would consider that list accurate.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty much....

Im am 100% positive the list being compiled by SS.org members will be ALOT better and a better of reflection of quality metal albums from the 21st century


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

wait actually I'm not sure


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Well it would be hard to make one as lacking as Metalsucks.net did 

Now all i gotta do is try and think of 21 albums


----------



## El Caco (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know, a list of 21 core albums would suck just as bad as that list


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 7, 2009)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I don't know, a list of 21 core albums would suck just as bad as that list



Ye of little faith


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 7, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Well it would be hard to make one as lacking as Metalsucks.net did



Not really... ss.org will probably have a selection which is just as narrow but focused somewhere else. I won't be surprised to see Meshuggah appear 3 times instead of Mastodon which is equally ridiculous.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Only time will tell I guess


----------



## yingmin (Jul 8, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Not really... ss.org will probably have a selection which is just as narrow but focused somewhere else. I won't be surprised to see Meshuggah appear 3 times instead of Mastodon which is equally ridiculous.


 Exactly. Two or three Meshuggah albums, two or three Nevermore, probably Divine Heresy since everyone around here seems to be crazy about Dino Cazares for some reason, Periphery, Animals as Leaders....


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd be real surprised if DH was to make that list.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh man, Leviathan number one. That's gonna raise a few eyebrows around here.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 10, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh man, Leviathan number one. That's gonna raise a few eyebrows around here.


 Leviathan is done. I think Xasthur has more shock value to them anyway, but I do like Leviathan. Love the avy BTW. Go troll a womans board with that. LOL.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 10, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Leviathan is done. I think Xasthur has more shock value to them anyway, but I do like Leviathan. Love the avy BTW. Go troll a womans board with that. LOL.



Well...either I missed something or this is comically wonderful. Leviathan the Mastodon cd..not the black metal band..and Xasthur has more shock value? Howso?


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 10, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well...either I missed something or this is comically wonderful. Leviathan the Mastodon cd..not the black metal band..and Xasthur has more shock value? Howso?


To me Xasthur seems a but scarier. I received more shock playing Xasthur to friends than Leviathan. Granted they are the same style and all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 11, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> To me Xasthur seems a but scarier. I received more shock playing Xasthur to friends than Leviathan. Granted they are the same style and all.



Ahhh..ok..I definitely get it. Xasthur is definitely more "What the fuck is this?"..that's how I became a fan of Malefic's work


----------

